# Bitmap als Hintergrund



## Lookatdiesen (12 Februar 2020)

Hallo.

Ich will für eine Diplomarbeit eine Eigenverbrauchsoptimierung einer PV Anlage mit einer Wago 750-841 Realisieren.
Ich habe mir ein Hintergrundbild erstellt, mit Wechselrichter drauf usw. In diesen Hintergrund will ich nur noch die Werte eintragen. Wenn ich das Bild auf den Controller lade, dauert es ewig lange und wird im Endeffekt nicht angezeigt. Das Dateiformat ist Bitmap sollte also passen.
Ist die Datei zu groß, da es mit einer anderen ohne Probleme klappt (Codesys Logo).
Habt ihr irgendwelche anderen Ideen wie ich das realisieren kann, soll ja schließlich auch gut aussehen. Mit den Normalen Visuelementen ist es halt nicht so schön. Das Bid ist 2,4MB groß. Würde es hochladen es kommt jedoch die Fehlermeldung Datei ist zu groß.

Danke im Vorhinein


----------



## Heinileini (12 Februar 2020)

Wie viele Pixel ist das Bild breit und hoch? Ist das die Grösse in der es angezeigt werden soll?

PS:
Wie gross ist denn die andere Datei, mit der es klappt?
Ist die andere Datei noch geladen, wenn es beim Laden der ProblemDatei zur FehlerMeldung kommt?


----------



## Lookatdiesen (12 Februar 2020)

1024x768 und das habe ich auch im Projekt eingestellt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Februar 2020)

Ich kenne dein Wago System nicht, wäre es alternativ möglich, dein Bild als JPEG einzufügen?
Also mit deutlich weniger Speicherbedarf.


----------



## Lookatdiesen (12 Februar 2020)

Was soll auf dem Bild zu sehen sein? Dann mach ich Screenshots


----------



## Heinileini (12 Februar 2020)

Lookatdiesen schrieb:


> Würde es hochladen es kommt jedoch die Fehlermeldung Datei ist zu groß.


Habe nicht geschaltet ... Du meinst, sie ist zu gross, um hier im Forum hochgeladen zu werden?
Versuch mal folgenden "Trick": an z.B. Bild.bmp die Endung .pdf dranhängen, also Bild.bmp.pdf verwenden. ... nach dem Herunterladen müssten wir dann die Endung .pdf wieder entfernen und hätten dann wieder Bild.bmp .
Wie gross ist die funktionierende bmp-Datei? Ist sie noch geladen, wenn die ProblemDatei in die Wago geladen wird?


----------



## Lookatdiesen (12 Februar 2020)

Hier mal ein Screenshot


----------



## PN/DP (12 Februar 2020)

Bilder im BMP-Format sind für Web-Anwendungen aufgrund der Größe nicht geeignet. Genau dafür wurden komprimierte Bildformate entwickelt. Wandle Dein Bild in PNG oder JPG oder GIF und versuche, ob Du die hochgeladen kriegst. (ich habe mit dem 750-841 keine Erfahrung)
Tipp: Vergleiche im Windows Explorer die Dateigrößen der verschiedenen Bildformate, vergleiche die Bildqualität!

Harald


----------



## Lookatdiesen (12 Februar 2020)

Muss ich mal versuchen. Aber wieso kann ich dann in Codesys das Bitmap einfügen. Kann ich diese Visa irgendwie in Vollbild auf meinem Rechner nutzen???


----------



## PN/DP (12 Februar 2020)

Prüfe: Wieviel Speicher stellt der 750-841 für Webserver bzw. hochgeladenen Dateien zur Verfügung? Wie groß ist Dein Bild? (Willst Du außer dem einen Bild noch mehr hochladen?  )

Harald


----------



## Lookatdiesen (12 Februar 2020)

Mit JPG hat es funktioniert


----------



## Heinileini (12 Februar 2020)

Was hattest Du denn mit ...


Lookatdiesen schrieb:


> Ist die Datei zu groß, da es mit einer anderen ohne Probleme klappt (Codesys Logo).


... gemeint?
Ich hatte Dich so verstanden, dass es mit einer anderen bmp-Datei auf dem Controller klappt und dieses lad- und anzeigbare Bild ein CodeSys-Logo darstellt!?!?


----------



## Lookatdiesen (12 Februar 2020)

Ja ist auch so nur ist das codesys logo kleiner. Da funktioniert es. Aber jetzt passt das ganze. Muss nur noch rausfinden warum die Auflösung in der Wago App nicht passt. Da fehlt rechts ein bisschen was und unten ist ein weißer Rand.


----------

